# Prince shot up Vegas..



## ROID (Oct 2, 2017)

I have it from a good source Prince shot up Vegas after he had a sleep walking episode while using Dream and Grow. They A Team was in his blu ray player. 

RIP


----------



## botamico (Oct 2, 2017)

Heard about the shooting.  Very sad. Thoughts to the families of the deceased and wish speedy recoveries for the wounded.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 2, 2017)

*very sad*, 59 dead and over 500 injured and taken to the hospital.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 2, 2017)

Seems to me it was just one very pissed off pos's way of drawing attention to his own misery and suicide. I hope people piss on his grave.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 2, 2017)

https://www.gofundme.com/dr2ks2-las-vegas-victims-fund


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 2, 2017)

If you live there give blood. I wonder how many of the wounded won't make it...


----------



## Arnold (Oct 3, 2017)

http://www.crazyshit.com/cnt/medias/56558-raw-all-unedited-footage-of-the-las-vegas-killing-spree


----------



## Arnold (Oct 4, 2017)

http://www.crazyshit.com/cnt/medias/56568-first-footage-of-the-vegas-aftermath-shooter-s-body


----------



## JODER (Oct 4, 2017)

I wish there was a way to make the shooter come back to life to be torture and kill in a painful way. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 24, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZRgVX8SYX4


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Mar 24, 2018)

ROID said:


> I have it from a good source Prince shot up Vegas after he had a sleep walking episode while using Dream and Grow. They A Team was in his blu ray player.
> 
> RIP


What a classless post, you must be a real cunt.


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

